# Change RAM speed



## Bobo

How do I change the speed my RAM is running at?  I have a Presario Athlon 64 3400, with an unknown mobo and 512MB PC3200.  The FSB is (supposedly) 400MHz, but my RAM is running at 333MHz.  Any ideas on how to change this? 

Also, on a computer info screen in the control panel, it said that my CPU is 1.6GHz.  I know that the Athlon 3400 is NOT 1.6GHz.

Bobo


----------



## Praetor

> How do I change the speed my RAM is running at? I have a Presario Athlon 64 3400, with an unknown mobo and 512MB PC3200. The FSB is 400MHz, but my RAM is running at 333MHz. Any ideas on how to change this?


Cant help until you nail the mobo down for us (http://www.cpuid.com ... grab CPUz and look under the mainboard tab ... at the least ill need to know the chipset).

Ok here's an analysis:
- Athlon64's dont have a FSB .. they have a Hypertransport  ... a small semantic difference perhaps but for starters I can tell you if your HT is running 400MHz then you're machine is already underpowered to crap. The A64-3400 is a Socket754 part and as such the chipset supports 200,400,600 and 800MHz Hypertransport speeds. For starters youll want to jack the Hypertransport back to its proper 800MHz. Now there is one caveat ... if you have a nForce3-150 board their the maximum HTT is 600 (not 800).
- Now since your Hypertransport is set for 400MHz and you have a OEM bios (cuz Compaq/HP make their own), i'll surmise that your core clock is set incorrectly as well (CPUz can tell you all that funky information .. look in the box labeled HTT ... it should read 200MHz or so)
- About the RAM .. if Compaq gave you PC2700 (DDR333) memory then the memory will run at 333Mhz (since the BIOS wont often allow OCing). Only thing you can do is upgrade the memory.



> Also, on a computer info screen in the control panel, it said that my CPU is 1.6GHz. I know that the 3400 is NOT 1.6GHz.


Like with the 400MHz Hypertransport ... this could just be the effects of Cool n Quiet ... why use CPU power when you dont need it. Try reading that display while you're doing an intensive test of some sort (i suggest ParticleFury, google it, its free)


----------



## Bobo

Wow, that was easy.  I had downloaded Everest, and it could not tell me what mobo i have.  But according to cpuz, I have an ASUSTek Salmon 1.03 with a Sis 760 Chipset.  I had figures out the latter, just by looking inside the comp. 

I dont know where I saw the 400MHz FSB, I think it was on the HP website, where I bought this comp.

Under the CPU tab on cpuz, it said the CPU core speed is 1804MHz, and the HTT is 200.9MHz

Under the memory tab, it said the RAM freq is 164.4 MHz.  What a waste!  I could have PC2100 for a better price and the same performance.

Compaq gave me PC3200, I made sure of that.

Could all of this have anything to do with having an older HD installed???

How do I go about "jacking up" the HTT?


----------



## Bobo

Yeah, when I ran Particle Fury, the CPU speed went up to 2.4 GHz

Is there any way I can keep it there?



P.S.  Particle Fury is hypnotic!


----------



## Bobo

How do I go about keeping the CPU and RAM running at top speed?

This really pisses me off, cause I like to have my computer in tip-top condition.

Bobo


----------



## Praetor

> Yeah, when I ran Particle Fury, the CPU speed went up to 2.4 GHz
> Is there any way I can keep it there?


Disable Cool n Quiet and youll be running full bore all the time  (you'll have to look in the BIOS for the Cool n Quiet feature)


----------



## Bobo

How do I get to the BIOS in XP?  I have the diagnostics screen enabled, but I have yet to get into the BIOS.  What tab would that be under?

Thanks


----------



## Bobo

And how do I get a picture under my name like you have?

Don't laugh at me, I just joined today.  And my skills are more in computer hardware than software.


----------



## Praetor

> How do I get to the BIOS in XP? I have the diagnostics screen enabled, but I have yet to get into the BIOS. What tab would that be under?


You do it at the beginning when you turn your computer on, press Delete or F1 or whatever it tells you to press. Just be careful in BIOS so you dont really mess stuff up.



> And how do I get a picture under my name like you have?
> Don't laugh at me, I just joined today. And my skills are more in computer hardware than software.


Goto your User Control panel, under User Options i think. I have no idea (cant remember)


----------



## Bobo

I tried that, F1 only takes me to setup, and I didn't see anything about that.  I can try again, though   

I have 3 HDs on my comp currently, one 7200rpm 40gig, the other two older ones from previous comps, about 10 years old.  Will they put a limitation on anything I do?  Besides the read/write speed

Thanks 

Bobo


----------



## computerdude2004

It is user avatar in your user CP to get the picture under your name.  That picture is called an avatar.  You should try Delete, Escape and F1 through about F6 or F7.  If you go to F8 it will ask you how you want to start your computer, Safe Mode, or Normal.  That isn't the menu you are looking for.


----------



## Bobo

Yeah, I figured that out.  But I'll have to look for some pics, my comp is only 1 month old.

Have any of you tried the new laser mouse from Logitech?  It is supposed to be 20x better than optical, 20x more exxxxpensive, too ($69.99)


----------



## computerdude2004

I wouldn't go to 20 times. The average mouse in the US is about $45.00.


----------



## Bobo

Since When????

I could get an optical mouse at Best Buy on Black Friday ( I was there at 5:00 AM) for $9.99!  I could still get one for about $19.99

OK, maybe 20x was a little bit exxxxaggerated, but still..

F1 is the BIOS screen, but after exxxxtensive searching, I still cannot find it

Any other options through the control panel?


----------



## Praetor

> I tried that, F1 only takes me to setup, and I didn't see anything about that. I can try again, though


BIOS = Setup  as for wher ein the BIOS, prolly under the POwer/Boot tab under an entry like "Hardware Monitor"



> Have any of you tried the new laser mouse from Logitech? It is supposed to be 20x better than optical, 20x more exxxxpensive, too ($69.99)


New topic, new thread please. Keeps the place clean


----------



## Bobo

Praetor said:
			
		

> BIOS = Setup  as for wher ein the BIOS, prolly under the POwer/Boot tab under an entry like "Hardware Monitor"
> 
> You got some major spelling problems!
> 
> New topic, new thread please. Keeps the place clean



Yeah, sure.  I only joined today!


----------



## Bobo

Sorry about that, I prolly shouldn't diss (sp?) an administrator, you'd probably kick me off


----------



## Praetor

LOL nah. just like to keep the place nice and tidy


----------



## Bobo

Yes, i understand, I also am an organizational freak.

But right now I am a very pissed off organizational freak, cause I can't figure out how to turn off "cool and quiet."


----------



## Praetor

Get us a model for the motherboard and/or a direct link to the manual and ill see if i cant help more. If you dont know the model, CPUz might be able to help (www.cpuid.com)


----------



## Bobo

I had already told you my mobo, attached is a screenshot.  I dont totally understand it.  I was reading another thread from a guy in Israel about his grahics card, and he mentioned he had Smartdoctor.  Would that help you/me at all?


----------



## Praetor

The reason i asked for the screenie is because goddamn OEMs use fcukt upt named mobos (i.e., Salmon). In this case it seems your board is crippled from the ASUS K8S-MX (which features the SIS965L SB). You can get DLs for this board from http://www.asus.com.tw/support/download/item.aspx?ModelName=K8S-MX

As for getting to the hardware monitor, goto the Power Tab in the BIOS and there it is "Hardware Monitor" (just like all ASUS boards). Now if its not there, chalk it up to Compaq giving you an OEM'd BIOS without useful features like this. Your second bet is to use the ASUS Probe software from within Windows


Grab the manual for the related board, http://www.asus.com.tw/support/down...3_id=3&m_id=1&f_name=e1647_k8s-mx.pdf~zaqwedc and have a read, its all in there, very standatd and ASUS-ey, if you cant find the features in your BIOS then that is the fault of an OEM board.


----------



## Bobo

Praetor said:
			
		

> The reason i asked for the screenie is because goddamn OEMs use fcukt upt named mobos (i.e., Salmon). In this case it seems your board is crippled from the ASUS K8S-MX (which features the SIS965L SB).



So you're saying my board is a "godd*** ****t up" OEM?  Why would it be OEM?

BTW, I bought this through HP, who i really trust(ed) until now 
 



			
				Praetor said:
			
		

> Grab the manual for the related board, http://www.asus.com.tw/support/down...-mx.pdf~zaqwedc and have a read, its all in there, very standatd and ASUS-ey, if you cant find the features in your BIOS then that is the fault of an OEM board.



You mean ass-ey??  

I'll look for that, if it aint there, HP will get a nasty email


----------



## Bobo

Nope, it aint there.  All thats under the "power" tab is:
"After AC Power Failure" and
"WOL in S4"

Whatever the latter means

Do I need a bios upgrade?

URRRRGGGGGHHHHHH


----------



## Bobo

The pic of the mobo in the manual is NOT the same as mine, not even close.  
I have 3PCI, it has 2
I have 3IDE, it has 1
My RAM is on the top, its is on the side
URG!

You siad it would be different, but is that too different?  And thats just physical!


----------



## Bobo

I was just thinking, if I oc my CPU and RAM just a tiny bit, would  they hold there?  

How would I oc it?  I cant change the multiplier through the bios, b/c apparantely it is OEM


----------



## Bobo

I took out the stick of RAM that came with my comp, and the other stick started running at 400MHz.  But the stick that I took out clearly says Hynix pc3200u-30330 256mb ddr 400mhz cl3.  I guess some default is set to run at 333mhz?  But im going to put it back in, b/c my comp is running stupidly slow with only 256MB, 512MB pc2700 is better than 256MB pc3200 (duh!)


----------



## Praetor

> Whatever the latter means


WOL in S4 = Wake on LAN in [Power] State 4



> Do I need a bios upgrade?


Its not a matter of an upgrade ... because to my understanding Compaq doesnt do those. 



> You siad it would be different, but is that too different? And thats just physical


The number of ports and connectors is somewhat irellevent  because the stuff that matters (the chipset) is similar. The board I found has the same NB (which is mostly what counts) and an improved SB. The improvement on the SB prolly adds small stuff like firewire or SATA or some silliness like that



> I was just thinking, if I oc my CPU and RAM just a tiny bit, would they hold there?
> How would I oc it? I cant change the multiplier through the bios, b/c apparantely it is OEM


You wont be able to OC through BIOS... compaq doesnt put that feature in (for warranty purposes). You might be able to get through via ClockGen but I dunno youll have to see if your chipset/board is there (which I doubt). People dont buy (std) OEM for OCing.



> I took out the stick of RAM that came with my comp, and the other stick started running at 400MHz.


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh right. Ok then I know what's going on. I didnt think OEM boards were that crummy nowadays (especially with DDR400 but i guess ya never really know). Ok the small print is that "If you populate N-1 DIMMS where N is the total number available on the board, then your RAM will run at the maximum speed (in this case DDR400), if you populate N DIMMS then it will run at the second highest memory speed". Dont ask me why its likt that -- it just is. This is *much more common* with older class motherboards (and laptops) when PC2700 was still new ... filling up all the slots meant you were running at PC2100  Problem solved (or at least mystery revealed).  Since you cant OC, theres not much you can do about it.


----------



## Bobo

Praetor said:
			
		

> The number of ports and connectors is somewhat irellevent  because the stuff that matters (the chipset) is similar. The board I found has the same NB (which is mostly what counts) and an improved SB. The improvement on the SB prolly adds small stuff like firewire or SATA or some silliness like that.



NB and SB?  I not a computer whiz, just an OK computer hobbyist

I have firewire and SATA, the primary HD is SATA



			
				Praetor said:
			
		

> People dont buy (std) OEM for OCing.



I didnt KNOW it was OEM



			
				Praetor said:
			
		

> You wont be able to OC through BIOS... compaq doesnt put that feature in (for warranty purposes). You might be able to get through via ClockGen but I dunno youll have to see if your chipset/board is there (which I doubt). People dont buy (std) OEM for OCing.



Warranty, Schmorranty, the warranty iis prolly already void b/c I opened up the case. 



			
				Praetor said:
			
		

> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh right. Ok then I know what's going on. I didnt think OEM boards were that crummy nowadays (especially with DDR400 but i guess ya never really know). Ok the small print is that "If you populate N-1 DIMMS where N is the total number available on the board, then your RAM will run at the maximum speed (in this case DDR400), if you populate N DIMMS then it will run at the second highest memory speed". Dont ask me why its likt that -- it just is. This is *much more common* with older class motherboards (and laptops) when PC2700 was still new ... filling up all the slots meant you were running at PC2100  Problem solved (or at least mystery revealed).  Since you cant OC, theres not much you can do about it.



Crap!

I really don't mind the RAM running at PC2700 speed, I don't notice that much of a dfference, but I should have saved up my money for a 512MB stick, so I could take out the PC 3200/2700.  Oh well, I'll save up again

Thanks so much for your help, I'm mad, but at least I know what is going on now.

Is there any way to change the HT speed?  You said it is "underpowered to crap", or is that another one of those little annoying things?

Thanks


----------



## Bobo

Praetor, What time zone are you in?


----------



## Praetor

> NB and SB? I not a computer whiz, just an OK computer hobbyist


Sorry, northbridge and southbridge, the two halves of the chipset 



> Thanks so much for your help, I'm mad, but at least I know what is going on now.


Yeah I knew it was a simple answer ... clicked when u said it "worked" when you popped otu a stick ... its not a common thing though like I said, more common with the older boards.



> Is there any way to change the HT speed? You said it is "underpowered to crap", or is that another one of those little annoying things?


Its not one of the quirks like I mentioned with the RAM but it might be a limitation of the OEM BIOS. In either case have a look at the advanced cpu settings in the BIOS. It might be there ... I dunno .. OEM BIOSes are wierd 



> Praetor, What time zone are you in?


GMT-5 but you wouldnt know it from my postings


----------



## Bobo

Praetor said:
			
		

> Its not one of the quirks like I mentioned with the RAM but it might be a limitation of the OEM BIOS. In either case have a look at the advanced cpu settings in the BIOS. It might be there ... I dunno .. OEM BIOSes are wierd



There is no "advanced cpu settings"

OEM is wierd!!!



			
				Praetor said:
			
		

> GMT-5 but you wouldnt know it from my postings



Thats for sure!!

Same time zone as im in, but i have to go to bed at 9:30 on school nights.  You dont have a mom to tell you when to go to bed.

Youd be good friends with my uncle, who gets up at 3:00 pm and goes to bed at 6:00 am.  He is also a computer technician/geek.  Must run in my family, my dad does that too.

I try to put smilies in, but it always puts  them at the end.  Why does it do that?


----------



## Praetor

> OEM is wierd!!!


Got that right.



> Same time zone as im in, but I have to go to bed at 9:30 on school nights. You dont have a mom to tell you when to go to bed.


I moved out after highschool  University studies doesnt allow much for sleep 



> Youd be good friends with my uncle, who gets up at 3:00 pm and goes to bed at 6:00 am. He is also a computer technician/geek. Must run in my family, my dad does that too.


Get up? What's that mean? 



> I try to put smilies in, but it always puts them at the end. Why does it do that?


Try clicking the smiley button from the Advanced Response interface, i dunno, i use a proggie i wrote on the side to do my forum resposnes etc


----------



## Bobo

Praetor said:
			
		

> i dunno, i use a proggie i wrote on the side to do my forum resposnes etc



You use a program to do your responses?  How lazy can you get?  Well, when you do 200 responses a day, thats not a bad idea 
 

Thanks again, not that it solved my problem, but at least I know what is going on, for the first time in my life!


----------



## Praetor

> You use a program to do your responses? How lazy can you get? Well, when you do 200 responses a day, thats not a bad idea


Not just that, when you answer the same questions over and over and over ........


----------



## Bobo

Hahaha, very funny.  Mebbe i'll do that just to annoy you.

Or mebbe not, like I said before, youll kick me off


----------



## Blade

SPAM SPAM SPAM...you have all been spammed...just joking 

i bought a microsoft optical for $69 AUD ...which means that...about $3.30 buys a normal mouse wherever Bobo comes from


----------



## Praetor

> SPAM SPAM SPAM...you have all been spammed...just joking


Believe me if it was spam you'd be permabanned a long time ago.


----------

